# Roadfly is out of control....(nt)



## SteveMedina (Apr 4, 2003)

out of control I say...


----------



## rumratt (Feb 22, 2003)




----------



## biodan (Apr 9, 2003)

SteveMedina said:


> *out of control I say... *


And its getting worse by the minute... all these 17yr olds (ranked by emotional maturity if not chronological age) who need attention... responding to every slight.

Problem is, none of the other boards have as much traffic. As for tech quality, Suzy Kraft's E36M3 mailing list still has the highest S/N... i still subscribe even tho i no longer have an e36m3.


----------



## GregW in Oregon (Feb 1, 2002)

SteveMedina said:


> *out of control I say... *


Yeah, pretty sick. I do like the intensity there, but too much worthless cr#p.


----------



## Jim in Oregon (Dec 23, 2001)

That 17 year old kid sure is causing problems. I really can't believe that kid actually brought the 360 Modena to school.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

are you ready for this? Are you ready for this?

I'M OUTTA CONTROL!!!


----------



## Bruce (Dec 24, 2001)

Let's let the RF stuff stay at roadfly.....therefore I am locking this thread.


----------

